# You gotta be kiding me???



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2010)

This in todays email from "The Green Builder".

*Vicissitudes of the Mind*





I've been thinking a lot about truth and social structure this week, precipitated by President Obama's announcement that the United States has ended our seven-year combat mission in Iraq. I wonder if a war that was rooted in the threat of terrorism and defined by pitting good against evil can generate the fertile ground needed to birth the 'new beginning for this cradle of civilization' that the President referred to in his speech.

It seems to me that a future of long-lasting stability and prosperity in Iraq or any other country can only come when the people choose to embrace it. Peace comes from finding joy the world around us. Good and evil are lenses of the mind.

In his speech, the President reminded us that the future is ours to shape, that the greatness of our democracy is embedded in our ability to move beyond our differences, and that we must lead through diplomacy, economic strength, and power of example.

Reality manifests in infinite ways, and it is through our eyes and ears that the universe perceives itself. The world around us is a mirror image of ourselves—it transmits back to us exactly what we broadcast out.

Does this mean that we're good if we erect a green building and we're evil if we build an inefficient one? Does it mean that we're more valuable to our society if we care for the environment rather than destroy it?

I'm not sure I would go that far, but I do believe that putting a man on the moon is only marginally valuable if we don't understand the complexities of our own minds and the implications of our decisions.

If our President is calling the American people to lead by example, we must exhibit more than political savvy and economic fortitude. We must also display an undeniable ethic of sustainability that clearly defines new rules for environmental protection.

Much of the world aspires to the American standard of living. Unless we develop a more sustainable model for the management of energy, water, waste, and land for countries around the globe to adopt, terrorism threats by marauders like the Taliban will pale in comparison to the everyday struggles we'll face due to diminishing natural resources.

For more information about important topics related to green building and sustainability, follow me on Twitter at SaraGBM.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

UTube the speech by Bill Gates where he talks about using the healthcare system, vaccines and reproductive health services to *reduce* the earth's population.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 2, 2010)

Just verifies that GREEN is a social agenda.

"lead by example"

You can't lead if you don't have followers so if you can't attrack enough followers by your agenda then you get goverment to regulate the agenda and make everybody participate


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks...I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2010)

Daddy-O, You are welcome. LOL!

"terrorism threats by marauders like the Taliban will pale in comparison "

Sorry about this but... Ladie, what planet do you come from???


----------



## conarb (Sep 3, 2010)

Just think, you inspectors are going to get to be the green police to enforce these crazy codes, or should we start calling you the gestapo?  The way codes are going I think we would have been better off had Hitler won.

Of course we can be real "green" and pee in the shower like Brazilians are being told to do.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 3, 2010)

I won't be following Obama anywhere...


----------



## 88twin (Sep 3, 2010)

want to give yourself nightmares?

go to "green building media".

read the magazine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 3, 2010)

JP,

Without looking it up; I'm going to assume this little brain dead girl is a product of an expensive liberal university; and is what you are going to see a lot of nowdays.

She follows; with blind faith; the indoctinations that have replaced education in todays colleges of higher learning.

They have also invented the term "Building Science" to replace the study of real engineering; and it's applications.

Unfortunately, the government is fully funding these new world socio-sciences; to replace real science.

She will eat "soylent green" food without questioning where it came from.  You cannot use facts and/or logic with her.  She will blindly follow her leaders to the detriment of us all.

"VICISSITUDE" in her case; is the mutation of factual information.

Uncle Bob


----------



## ewenme (Sep 8, 2010)

> Reality manifests in infinite ways, and it is *through our eyes and ears that the universe perceives itself*. The world around us is a mirror image of ourselves—it transmits back to us exactly what we broadcast out.


She is right about reality  manifesting itself in infinite ways... every one has their own reality. But I object to her saying the universe perceives itself through our eyes and ear. What hubris! Individually, the our small portions of the world do give us back what we project, but I don't own anyone else's projections. She wants to project her reality and make everyone else own it. Again, what hubris.

I recently heard one 'building science' guy speak of another 'building science' guy... 'he just doesn't get the codes... he knows his science, but doesn't know how to apply the codes.' That for me was an eye opener. If you understand building science, then the codes shouldn't be a huge departure or mystery. When we're talking HVAC, etc., the science is what drives the codes: fresh air, heat loss and gain, air leakage... it's all addressed in the codes.

The problem I see with the Green Building mania, is that most of the greenies don't understand the science of construction and codes, nor do they really know what sustainable means. Is a throw-away house sustainable? I think not.  If you build it to last several hundred years, that's sustainable. That also precludes using stuff that is un-proven. It would be a huge turn-around to go back to 'sustainable' constructions practices. In this day and age, everyone wants it now, for themselves. Used to be that inheritance was as important as owning. Not anymore.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe they are on my spam list and go directly into junk mail.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 8, 2010)

I read some of it. I'm thinking it's better to know what they are up to so I don't get blind-sided with their bs.


----------



## pwood (Sep 8, 2010)

i have decided to do my part for this nice person. i will save my old tires from going to the landfill and burn them instead when the snow flies! it's my way of contributing to the cause!:mrgreen:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2010)

pwood,

Don't burn them, there are so many more things you can build with them

http://tiredoutranch.com/photos.htm


----------



## conarb (Sep 8, 2010)

Carol:

Well stated, much of this environmentalism is driven by those adhering to the Gaia Hypothesis, much of it originating with the Hippies and peace movement of the 60s, if you notice one of the leading "green" groups is "Greenpeace", combining the words "green" and "peace".  Most of the "building science" coming down today completely ignores the codes, including the eloquent Joe Lstiburek, in fact I read one of his papers on a H2H house in Massachusetts where he stated that it was done with the cooperation of a very cooperative building inspector. If you read Lstiburek's stuff there is not one mention of structure, it's all about saving energy by sealing up buildings while trying to prevent moisture damage since their buildings can't "dry-out".

They are hung up on saving the earth from mans' tenancy here while saving the poor and destroying the oil industry so we can't fight wars or even defend ourselves if attacked.  They are egalitarians who think we are all equal and should all live equally, even if it means an earth covered with people living in yurts.  They have strong links with Socialism and Communism, they don't like, and want to destroy, the single family home and the automobile, just look at the transit villages with mixed use occupancies, putting people in communist block housing over retail, so they don't need an automobile and shop paying taxes to the local community, it hasn't worked so far, the retail either didn't rent of failed as people still drove to their local Wal Marts, the residential originally sold when the government backed free loans, now the residential is emptying out as those people are being foreclosed leaving virtual ghost towns.

Uncle Bob is right as usual, much of this is coming from young people coming out of our college systems, particularly the state college systems, and getting jobs in municipal planning, trying to impose their views on the process. Our educational system is brainwashing our youth, the Audi "Green Police" Superbowl commercial should have been a wake-up call to America that we are going down the wrong path and forsaking our freedoms, but I see little reference to it anymore, I don't think the general public realizes that it is becoming a reality through the green and energy codes, the public pays little attention to building codes, unless they are directly affected, but guess what, you guys and gals get to be  the gestapo of the one-world movement.


----------



## inspecterbake (Sep 8, 2010)

GREEN GREEN GREEN The education system in this country is teaching our youth there views and ignoring the facts that everyone on this forum grew up with. I think this green policy is nothing more than a bunch socialist views that the government has latched onto and unless we take a stand against it your going to see codes going in a direction we all knowe is going to be the downfall. Hold on it's gonna get rough.


----------



## conarb (Sep 8, 2010)

The ironic thing is that everything they seem to do is wrong and counterproductive to their efforts:


Green homes are making people sick.

Green buildings are consuming on average 29% more energy than non-green buildings.

The Sierra Club has become a massive litigation machine. It is also the most powerful lobby in state legislatures and the Federal government.

They want to save the earth by saving energy, yet the gyre in the Pacific is now twice the size of Texas and the gyre in the Atlantic is growing, full of plastics and styrofoams, they are building homes full of plastics and filling them with styrofoam insulation, both blown in and sheathed on the outside, they are the ones destroying the earth, carbon from energy production and use settles on the earth and oceans starting the cycle of life all over again, plastics are forever, the oceans are choked with it now and it's ending up in the fish and birds, some to be consumed by humans.

They want us all to drive electric cars, where is the electricity going to come from?  They want to destroy hydro by tearing down dams because they kill the fish, they don't want wind becasue it kills the birds, they don't want solar because it kills the lizards. They don't want us to cut lumber because it destroys the forests and it's spotted owls, so we build with toxic man-made woods euphemistically called "engineered lumber" that is making people sick.  It's no wonder that building inspectors are telling sick people that if they want a good home that won't make them sick to find a good 50 year-old or older home.


----------



## packsaddle (Sep 8, 2010)

And here's another gem from Ms. Gutterman this past Memorial Day:



> To many people, Memorial Day means a hot barbeque, a much welcome three-day weekend, and the beginning of summer vacation. It's easy to forget the significance of the holiday, which, originally called Decoration Day, is a commemoration of U.S. citizens who died while in military service.......This Memorial Day, I'd like to pay special homage to the individuals who have sacrificed their lives for the sake of our nation's current leading cause: energy.....In honor of the people have who died this past year in the explosion on the Deep Water Horizon, in collapsed mines, and on the battlefields of the Middle-East, I challenge each of us this Memorial Day weekend to determine what we can do to turn the tide in the losing battle for oil.....It's time to enter into the Sustainability Age. Let us turn our swords into plowshares and our military might into creative ideas that will stimulate our economy and preserve our natural world.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff, I need my barf emoticon.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 8, 2010)

Ms. Gutterman, I'm a veteran. kma

PS, Say hello to jane fonda for all of us. kma


----------



## texasbo (Sep 10, 2010)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> And here's another gem from Ms. Gutterman this past Memorial Day:


Translation: Please allow me to use American heroes as leverage to line my own pockets and further my own myopic agenda.


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

let's call her rant bs and just ignore her...

As a vet, I'm still confused why we are in Iraq.. it could be energy.. or it could be a personal agenda of "W".. (which is what I think).. has nothing to do with energy, and I resent (for one, anyway), why anyone would twist memorial day into a diatribe about energy..

step slowly off the soap box


----------

